# Borderlands: Spiel Hosten



## Steff77 (8. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir mit einem Kumpel zusammen Borderlands gekauft (ein super game xD) und wir wollten auch gleich Online spielen...
Registrierung klappte, Anmeldung kein Problem, Privates Spiel Hosten SUPER, Kumpel will joinen: Verbindung mit dem Host
klappt nich (oder so ähnlich^^) WTF xDD

Also hab ich mich schnell über Google schlau gemacht. Immer wieder wird erwähnt dass man Ports aufmachen muss:

Du musst in dein Router-Konfigurationsmenü gehen (Browser öffnen und Router-ip eingeben: meistens 192.168.0.1 oder 192.168.2.1), dann bei "NAT" oder Port-Regeln 
folgende Ports freischalten:
TCP: 7776-7778,29899-29901,6514-6516,6499-6501,28909,28901-28903
UDP: 7776-7778,29899-29901,13138-13140,27899-27900


Alles schön und gut, aber ich kann meine Settings nicht Speichern... Muss ich da noch was beim Namen, IP oder Application Name eingeben??
Habe keine Ahnung xD

Hab nen Dlink Router, WLAN und Windows 7Ultimate falls das helfen Sollte

Danke für die, hoffentlich, kommenden konstruktiven Antworten! 

LG Steff77


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2009)

Bei Name kannst irgendwas reinballern, bei IP muss deine IP rein, und bei Application Name, würd ich mal sagen Borderlands :>


----------



## Steff77 (8. November 2009)

Ich probiers mal, Danke für die schnelle antwort^^


----------



## Steff77 (9. November 2009)

Es hat leider nicht geklappt Ich denke mal ich hab was falsch gemacht!

Hier ist mal ein Bild von dem Zeugs was ich eingetippt hab!

Klick!

Freue mich um jeden Tipp und Hilfe!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Deine IP eintippen, nicht die vom Router. Deine IP erfährst du wenn du die Konsole öffnest - also Windowstaste + R, dann cmd eingeben und öffnen. Dort gibts du dann "ipconfig" ein. Bei IPv4-Adresse sollte dann deine IP stehen. Bei mir z.B. - 192.168.0.6


----------



## Steff77 (9. November 2009)

Wird gleich geändert >.<


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Hat dein Router UPnP(Universal Plug and Play) das dürfte um einiges helfen, das heißt eigentlich nur das alles was neu kommt sofort Raus bzw Rein darf


----------



## Steff77 (9. November 2009)

Juhu es Funktioniert!^^

Thx Shefanix^^


LG Steff77


----------

